# 39 gallon



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I rearranged my 39 the other day. This is with the night lights on...lights are yet to turn on for the day...but there is a little natural light from the window. I added some Mangroves to the refuge....I need to get some live sand this weekend and add more of a base so they are not quite so deep in the water. Check out that skimm.....love that little Rio skimmer.
Anyways...here it is..I will get some pics with the light on soon.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm liking it GG. How long has it been running now?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice little reef you got GG

although doesnt that direct sunlight cause algae to grow like mad on your glass and on the rocks? was real problem for me on my 10g until i moved it away from the sunlight


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks. The tank has been up for 2 or 3 years. I started with a 12 gallon...then moved up to this tank. For me...it is the perfect size.

You know TL...algae was a fear of mine as well but it really doesnt. The light is huge...and blocks about 80% from hitting the tank. What does come through doesnt hit the rock...just the sand and front glass. I get a little brown algae on the glass...but I just swipe it with the mag scrubber...so it isnt a problem. I actually really like how it looks when it is coming through the water. It looks like the beams you see at an ocean reef.

Oh...and the only algae I get on the rock is the purple/white stuff.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

how much would you say a 39g high glass aquarium would cost grosse? or rather how much did your cost? i like open hoods









hows evaporation on such an aquarium?

Im actually planning once im done school to convert my 48 gallon into a saltwater tank, but im debating because it's not open hood... and it's not "high glass"


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice GG I really like it.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i've always wanted to do a SW tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SpecialEffect said:


> how much would you say a 39g high glass aquarium would cost grosse? or rather how much did your cost? i like open hoods


This tank is from Cadlights. The cost is around $700.00 for the tank and light...not counting shipping. I bought it off a local guy that ordered it and the bottom glass cracked in shipping...so Cadlights sent him a new one. I paid $200.00 for the tank and light. I cut off and replace the bottom glass...and what a bitch that was...but you cant even tell. I absolutely love the tank (not necessarily my aquascaping). The glass is really nice and the back area has a built in refuge...and separate places for a heater and skimmer....so nothing is in the tank. The really hardcore reef guys will not go with a bowed tank because there is some distortion when viewing...but it looks fine to me.


> hows evaporation on such an aquarium?


I go through two quarts a day. I have a RO/DI system...so I make about 20 gallons a week to handle the evaporation and water changes.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> how much would you say a 39g high glass aquarium would cost grosse? or rather how much did your cost? i like open hoods


This tank is from Cadlights. The cost is around $700.00 for the tank and light...not counting shipping. I bought it off a local guy that ordered it and the bottom glass cracked in shipping...so Cadlights sent him a new one. I paid $200.00 for the tank and light. I cut off and replace the bottom glass...and what a bitch that was...but you cant even tell. I absolutely love the tank (not necessarily my aquascaping). The glass is really nice and the back area has a built in refuge...and separate places for a heater and skimmer....so nothing is in the tank. The really hardcore reef guys will not go with a bowed tank because there is some distortion when viewing...but it looks fine to me.


> hows evaporation on such an aquarium?


I go through two quarts a day. I have a RO/DI system...so I make about 20 gallons a week to handle the evaporation and water changes.
[/quote]

good deal. i really like the looks of your setup i think i might start researching...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Flawless looking reef thank man!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice GG. I bet you have to clip that Xenia once in a while!


----------

